

Cloudbase.io for the enterprise - sapessi
http://cloudbase.io/blog/2013/08/cloudbase-io-for-the-enterprise/

======
javindo
Always nice to see a company offering a free service with specs adequate
enough to actually test anything for a novice like myself dabbling in cloud
service delivery!

------
sapessi
Our pleasure. Get in touch if you need any help getting started!

